# Sticky  Tractor Tire and Ballast Management



## Vol

A great read from the University of Missouri. We have pinned this article so that we can always use it for a quick reference.

Regards, Mike








Download a free PDF of this publication (297KB).

Edit: Added on 3/3/2017

Videos on tractor ballast management.

http://blog.machinefinder.com/26113/guide-to-john-deere-tractor-ballasting


----------



## GawasFarm

I am just wondering how people adjust tire pressure when they have their tires loaded?


----------



## 8350HiTech

GawasFarm said:


> I am just wondering how people adjust tire pressure when they have their tires loaded?


With the stem at the top.


----------



## rjmoses

Good read! Thanks.

But I wonder how many people just run-what-they-brung because they are in a big rush to get the job done?

Ralph

Many people don't take the time to do it right the first time, but they always have time to do it over.


----------



## urednecku

GawasFarm said:


> I am just wondering how people adjust tire pressure when they have their tires loaded?


There is also a tire gauge that will work with the water.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/slimereg%3B-tractor-water-gauge-5-50-psi


----------



## GawasFarm

My tires are filled with the beet juice forget the name of it (Was actually cheaper then calcium HERE) I just remember the guy fiddling with it and the liquid coming out but I guess bubbles did as well which would make sense with the valve at the top.

It was a great article but makes me think I need better access to a set of scales so you can calibrate equipment a little better. I know I run near max on my tractor but it is also my loader tractor and it does see some loads!


----------



## endrow

New pair of Firestone radials 18.4 x 38 mounted on the tractor at the farm$2400


----------



## JD3430

GawasFarm said:


> My tires are filled with the beet juice forget the name of it (Was actually cheaper then calcium HERE) I just remember the guy fiddling with it and the liquid coming out but I guess bubbles did as well which would make sense with the valve at the top.
> 
> It was a great article but makes me think I need better access to a set of scales so you can calibrate equipment a little better. I know I run near max on my tractor but it is also my loader tractor and it does see some loads!


Yeah its called Rim Guard.

Wait till you get a flat, then tell me if you still like it.

Makes a big freakin mess. Usually you don't know until a few gallons have leaked out.

My new (used) 9540 came with filled rear tires. I don't know what it is, but its clear, thinner than water, doesn't have any smell, and does not freeze.

I think its some kind of alcohol, or alcohol water mix, but I don't know.

I just don't want any rusted rims.


----------



## 10ecDirtfarmer

8350HiTech said:


> With the stem at the top.


I've got 4 different tractors w/manuals, And only 1 manual says "check tyre pressure with the valve down" (18 year old CaseIH 5240). Its a 38 incher, and I've checked both ways, 2 - 3 psi more @ bottom., I guess the weight of the ballast does it.

Dazed & Confused

BTW the other manuals say nothing about the valve stem, up down???


----------



## seventyfourci

Hydrostatic is calculated with weight (ppg) X depth (feet) X .052 = hydrostatic pressure in psi 8.34 X 100' X.052 =43.368 psi That is 100' of freshwater. that would be the change in pressure from the valve stem up or down not the total weight of the fluid.


----------

